# Choosing clicker for target recurve - can I get it wrong?



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

If you still working out and playing with spine, perhaps one of the AAE extended clickers. You can leave the arrow about 2-1/2" long (past the back (front) of the bow) and still have the clicker ability. Then you can adjust the arrow length in small increments until you find the "perfect" length.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

hawk87 said:


> Coming to the stage where I'll be putting a clicker back on my target recurve (have been getting back into shooting this year and have been shooting without one). Any advise on the best clicker for function and price out there? They all pretty much do the same thing I would imagine....click.
> 
> Thoughts? (Besides..... DON'T GET A CLICKER!!!!)
> 
> Thanks all!


Well, if you aren't already expert, get someone who is to help you set your clicker distance. That's probably more important than which clicker you choose.

As for clickers, you have three basic choices:

1) Standard blade clicker that attaches to the threaded clicker hole on the riser - one of the Beiters is the usual choice. Popular because they are simple and work. But, they have limited adjust ability so your arrows can't be long. The blade clickers work better close to vertical rather than at large angles.

2) AAE Magnetic Clicker. Attaches underneath the sight via the sight mount holes - good for longer arrows. Thick mounting plate means you'll need more travel on your sight pin to compensate.

3) AAE Extended Magnetic Clicker. Attaches to the extension bar of the sight. This allows for much longer arrows. You don't really want to use really long arrows unless you are working on arrow spine or have some specific reason to. If you use this clicker you can't easily pull your sight bar in for longer distances since that will mess with your clicker distance.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

My wife uses the AAE Extended clicker, mainly because she's shooting arrows an inch or so past the riser and there's no "click plate", plus right now she doesn't have a bow case and uses a fabric sleeve, and the wire of the AAE Magnetic would prevent her from getting the bow in the bag. The Extended clicker rests nicely on her sight bar and fits easily in the sight case without interference.

You can move the Extended close enough to the riser that it's pretty much the same as the Magnetic, but if your arrow tips are way back near the rest, the standard blade is really your only option.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Hawk, I use the AAE Magnetic adjustable clicker that is noted as number (2) in Warbow's post above. I like it because I do shoot with a variety of arrow lengths and its very easily adjusted with just a small hex wrench. Also it uses a small diameter rod instead of a blade so the clicker stays vertical in relationship to the arrow. Here's a link from the LAS site. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-adjustable-magnetic-clicker.html Regards, Larry T


----------

